# Twice around with (Double?) Reverse Loop



## 2026Engine (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm kicking around ideas for a first layout that would use the abundance of O27 track I have and be a bit more entertaining than just a double loop. The plan attached is what I'm leaning towards. I would probably set it up flat first with a smaller inner loop to play around with the functionality of switches and to get something up and running sooner rather than later.

My end-goal would be to get this into a longer layout, with the inner loop entering a tunnel and running under the double-reverse-loop-thing (this is not how it is shown in the image, FYI). I considered the grade as currently shown and if the inner loop was to drop 4" and the outer loop raise by 3", only along the straight-aways, then you are talking about roughy a 9 and 8% grade, respectively. By adding another 4 feet to the length of the track I should be able to get these close to 4%. This is shown fitting onto a 4'x8' layout by the way.

For the tunnel I'm thinking I would have a false-front that could be easily removed in case of derailment, though reaching under there could be a bit tricky.

Other than that I'm have trouble getting everything to line up pefectly in the software (AnyRail, free demo) but looking at where the gaps are and how the O27 track goes together I think that the whole thing could shift slightly to make the fit pretty good.

Any thoughts or suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2026Engine (Aug 1, 2014)

I should also note that I plan on using the 1121 switches with remotes for the layout, wired to sets of 154C lock-ons for automatic switching. I already have 4 of the 6 switches I need, though they require varying degrees of refurbishing. I believe I have a straight section of track preceding each switch for the lock-on.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As an HO guy, the first thing I think of for your
situation is flex track. The could make your
layout tracks line up easier. Perhaps only a couple
of sections could resolve your problem.

Don


----------

